# Female Bodybuilder Participants Needed For My Dissertation



## mvunduk (10 mo ago)

Hello, im a student at Manchester Metropolitan university and currently researching 'The Uses and Impact of Social Media on Female Bodybuilders' for my thesis. I am looking for female bodybuilders that use social media and will be asked questions relating to my research question. If you would like to participate please reply to this thread, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

